

Getting a .by domain - doorty
http://blog.pitched.in/getting-a-by-domain

======
hippich
I am from Belarus (country behind this tld).

I'd invest a lot of time into reading all documents before doing some serious
project using these top domain names. We still have some problems with
corruption and civil rights..

~~~
zalew
And people should probably be aware that politics can result blocking their
domain for any reasons, like the .ly case, shouldn't they?

~~~
kmfrk
Another no-go domain is .mm[1].

The .ly fad aside, using random, unusual TLDs is something I have a lot of
problems seeing the point of. Getting a nice shorturl is fine, but you have to
make damn sure that the shorturls will always work.

[1]: <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/.mm>

~~~
zalew
Yeah, Burma, but really there are lots of other. IMO the rule is quite simple
- if the tld is under control of a nic in a country having problem with
freedom per western standards, better not to depend on it. However bit.ly
somehow manages to successfully work regardless the theoretical risk.

------
tptacek
You should do some research on Belarus before sending them money.

------
wibblenut
Quick correction - .by is the ccTLD for Belarus and is not regulated by ICANN.

~~~
doorty
Interesting. I'll make the change.

------
frb
One should definitely be careful when registering domains that belong to
countries which not really democracies.

Remember that they can switch off your domain at any moment. And by no means
build your business on it.

vb.ly is a good example: [http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2010/10/the-ly-domain-
space-to-b...](http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2010/10/the-ly-domain-space-to-be-
considered-unsafe/)

~~~
doorty
I think this has been blown a little out of proportion. I haven't actually
heard of any other .ly domains that this has happened to.

~~~
frb
No, I haven't neither. I'm not saying don't register any .ly or .by or
whatever domain, I'm just saying be cautious. (See my other post with "legal
actions".)

------
ljf
Getting a .gd domain from modone.gd was not quite as slow, but was similarly
not fully automated - but their service was really good, and I always got a
personal reply from their domain manager. I wouldn't dismiss all lesser used
TLDs - and .gd has loads of great short names left.

I reg'd we.gd and om.gd - hope to have something interesting up on them both
soon.

------
axod
I tried to register mib.by

They took the money, then a couple of weeks later said it "had been denied"
for some reason or other. I think they said that someone local owns a
trademark on 'mib' or somesuch.

It's still unregistered and unused.

Trying to register these types of domain is more hassle than it's worth. I did
get a refund (after I requested it).

------
doorty
Now I'm hearing that the Nameservers have to be in .by country when you
register. What about curated.by? Are there nameservers really in Belarus?

------
sjs382
Whats the cost for one in USD? It says "79 000 rub". I'm sure that means ~2527
USD, but I guess I can hope that it means ~2.50 USD. :)

~~~
hippich
current exchange rate is ~3100 belarussian rubles for $1.

~~~
sjs382
The site says "rub" which is the abbreviation for a Russian ruble.

~~~
hippich
we have rubbles in Belarus too. But they are not russian rubbles, but
belarussian rubbles (like there is canadian dollar, australian dollar, etc).

~~~
sjs382
The confusion was because RUB seems to be the abbreviation for the belarussian
rubble.

Just as USD is the American dollar, and AUD is the Australian dollar.

I wouldn't want to be out $2k based on reading something wrong. :)

